# Would a 450w antec suffice my needs ?



## udaylunawat (Dec 22, 2014)

Is there any other alternative to antec vp550 for my rig under 3.5k? 
Would a 450w antec suffice for me? 
I won't be overclocking or any sli config. 
Intel i5 4440 
Gigabyte b85m-d3h
Corsair vengeance 4 GB
2 hdds
1 cd drive 
1 ssd future plans 
Gfx under 18k (gtx 960 most probably) 
Deepcool tesseract sw


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2014)

seasonic eco500 would suffice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w -4950 is sufficient. GTX960 will arrive in CES15.Its better to go with GTX970 if your budget permits.


----------

